# Cancer in the spleen and liver



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Your boy is so handsome. I will keep you both in my prayers. Update us when you know more. My girl is 9 and I worry all the time.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Gage had cancer in his liver, too, but I don't know if that's where it originated. What treatment options do you have? Dogs can live well without a spleen, but the liver is another story. They generally handle chemo much better than humans do, if that is an option. I'm so very sorry for you and poor Bear.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

We do not know very much. Since we had our appointment on Friday, we have to wait till Monday for the full pathology. Our vet will talk to the oncologist and give us options. He is so weak from trying to fight the pancreatis. The vet did say that the masses cover both organs.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

God, I am so sorry to hear this news. Bear is a beautiful boy and I know how much this hurts. If I can do anything please say so.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Are you in the SF area? I can provide names of a wonderful internist and oncologist if you need a second opinion.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this. Bear is absolutely beautiful, and I know you love him very much.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the challenges you are facing with Bear's health...he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks. I live in Mt Hamilton area in San Jose. We are at Veterinary Medical Specialists in Campbell. They are awesome. We were refered by two different vets to try them.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry, you and your Handsome Bear are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry to hear this... will keep you and your handsome boy in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Bear is in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What rotten news for you and your sweet Bear. Hopefully, there are some treatment option. In the meantime, try to stay upbeat around him; they pick up on our emotions so well, and he'll be sad if you're sad. All pawsitive thoughts coming your way.....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Handsome Guy...I am so sorry he is not well. God Speed, Bear, God Speed.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know how far you are from Davis, CA, but the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine has one of the best oncology programs in the country. They, along with UW Madison and Indiana rank at the top, especially in trial work. I hope this helps some.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That really hurts- Bear is only 9 and looks like such a wise and friendly soul.. I am so sorry about your news. Cancer is terrible to our beloved golden friends. My Raleigh had hemangiosarcoma, and it was terribly hard deciding to let him go. Strength to you, and as much peace as possible.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> What rotten news for you and your sweet Bear. Hopefully, there are some treatment option. In the meantime, try to stay upbeat around him; they pick up on our emotions so well, and he'll be sad if you're sad. All pawsitive thoughts coming your way.....


 
I'll try, but the tears keep coming.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so sorry ....Bear looks like such a sweet, sweet boy....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sbechtold said:


> Thanks. I live in Mt Hamilton area in San Jose. We are at Veterinary Medical Specialists in Campbell. They are awesome. We were refered by two different vets to try them.


I took Jack to South Bay Veterinary Medical Specialists in south San Jose, near Oakridge Mall. Jack's internists (Dr. Clare and Dr. Dougherty, who moved to Oregon) there were just awesome. He also saw an ophthalmologist there, Dr. Burling.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

{{{{{{{Very Big Hugs}}}}}}}}}} for you and Bear.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bear will understand your tears, just hug him and sit with him and he'll be okay with your tears.

I'm so sorry, he's a beautiful guy :heartbeat


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Not fair, not fair, I am so sorry! Keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Bear is in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Your signature picture of him has always been a favorite with me. Hugs to you and Bear. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

I just had a scare with my golden who was only 2 years old the last few weeks. I lost 3 goldens last year. Almost 4. I know how hard it is. I was lucky that my Cookie make it thru her pancreatitis last week and her blood clotting. It is hard to lose a best friend.

Denise


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your post. I will think some good positive thoughts and a miracle for Bear and strength for you. Cancer is such a terrible disease, I hate it. Bless you and Bear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pray for you and Bear. He is a handsome and regal looking guy and hopefully the specialists will have some positive information for you. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bear's diagnosis. Hopefully the doctors can give you more time together. Make the most of it, spoil him rotten!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

ughhhhhh, gut punch - I HATE to read things like this - poor little guy Bear, I lost my Golden to hemangiasarcoma of the spleen a couple of months ago - but I was not so lucky and didnt know anything about it - a lot of times with chemo they can live on for YEARS - and btw, he is GORGEOUS

I have a feeling Bear will be ok, don't know why - just do

I will be thinking of you and Bear - 

xoxoxox


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Bear is wonderful and handsome.

Sending prayers for a positive report. And sending prayers to help you through this. So sorry.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Gosh darn it. Bear is so handsome, hate to hear news like this. You and Bear are in my prayers. Do keep us posted. It seems like when one of our goldens on this forum gets is sick or hurt..we are all in it together! Big hugs and kisses for Bear!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Packleader said:


> Gosh darn it. Bear is so handsome, hate to hear news like this. You and Bear are in my prayers. Do keep us posted. It seems like when one of our goldens on this forum gets is sick or hurt..we are all in it together! Big hugs and kisses for Bear!


 
Your so right - I literally 'feel' it in my stomach whenever I hear of anything going wrong with our babies.....


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear I hope they find out how to help him eat better .


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and kisses going to Bear.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Bear is a handsome boy ......so very sorry that you and he are facing such a terrible time, hope you can help him find some quality time with the help of the specialist, thinking of you both.Prayers and hugs!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am actually feeling better reading these posts. It's great to know that I am not alone. Bear is such a part of our family. It's hard to imagine day to day without my personal stalker. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is so beautiful-Prayers are with you.

*Here is ggdenny post:
Yesterday, 07:32 PM *
ggdenny 
Member
Join Date: Nov 2008
Posts: 134 

I don't know how far you are from Davis, CA, but the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine has one of the best oncology programs in the country. They, along with UW Madison and Indiana rank at the top, especially in trial work. I hope this helps some.

*HERE IS JACKSON'S MOM POST:
Yesterday, 08:19 PM * Jackson'sMom 
Angel Gage's Grandma
Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: The Golden State
Posts: 4,335 
Images: 20 

Quote:
Originally Posted by sbechtold 
Thanks. I live in Mt Hamilton area in San Jose. We are at Veterinary Medical Specialists in Campbell. They are awesome. We were refered by two different vets to try them. 

I took Jack to South Bay Veterinary Medical Specialists in south San Jose, near Oakridge Mall. Jack's internists (Dr. Clare and Dr. Dougherty, who moved to Oregon) there were just awesome. He also saw an ophthalmologist there, Dr. Burling.
__________________


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I M SO SORY TO HEAR THAT YOUR BEAUTIFUL BEAR HAS CANCER. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL, KayCee TO IT MAY 25, BUT WAS A DIFFERENT KND. HOPING THERE IS A GOOD TREATMENT FOR YOU GUY AND THAT YOU HAVE HIM MANYMORE YEARS. WIL LIGHT A CANDLE FOR HIM.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

_Update:_



_We heard from the vet today. Bear has carcinoma. The vet is not recommending chemo. With his age and the stage of the cancer, it would not be of benefit. I have to agree. He is getting close to 10 and is very weak. He has about 3 months left. We are going to spend that time spoiling him and loving him. I just can’t imagine the house without him __L_









Bear is on the floor feeling lousy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the devastating diagnosis. If traditional cancer therapy isn't an option would you consider holistic therapy? While, it won't be a cure it may buy you additional quality time with Bear. Wishing Bear and you all the best.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the devastating diagnosis. If traditional cancer therapy isn't an option would you consider holistic therapy? While, it won't be a cure it may buy you additional quality time with Bear. Wishing Bear and you all the best.


 
Holistic? The vet is prescribing prednisone and a pain reliever.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear the news about your beautiful Bear, we found out my girl Sandy had cancer in her liver and it had spread to her brain when she was almost 13..there was nothing they could do for her. It is such a sad time. My prayers are with you. I understand what you are going through. Just post whever you feel the need, there are wonderful caring people here to help you through this difficult time.
Love, Amy


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the devastating diagnosis. If traditional cancer therapy isn't an option would you consider holistic therapy? While, it won't be a cure it may buy you additional quality time with Bear. Wishing Bear and you all the best.


 What is holistic therapy?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bear's diagnosis. Sending lots of love and prayers your way.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Praying for you and your Bear. I lost my Zeus to the same thing last Jan. The prednisone did give us some extra quality time. Although he seemed to hump everything. My husband asked if he could get one of those shots I don't want to make to light of a bad situation but, enjoy the time you have left with him. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Praying for you and your Bear. I lost my Zeus to the same thing last Jan. The prednisone did give us some extra quality time. Although he seemed to hump everything. My husband asked if he could get one of those shots I don't want to make to light of a bad situation but, enjoy the time you have left with him. You'll be glad you did!


He has never done that before, but hopefully he will feel better. The last time he took a steroid, he just urinated a lot.

Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Bear... Like others have said, Prednisone really can help give some extra quality time. I am just so sorry.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bear. It's difficult to make this sort of decision (we had to make a similar decision with Carmella), and while 8 months later I still cry frequently about it, I know deep down it was the right decision. Sometimes there comes a point where you can't put your dog through anything else, and just have to enjoy the time you have left with them. I hope you have many more loving months with each other, and Bear will be in my thoughts.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking about you and Bear.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for Bear's prognosis - keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> What is holistic therapy?


If conventional therapies such as chemo, radiation or surgery are not an option, Holistic vets can offer supportive care in the form of herbal rememdies, vitamins, diet or accupuncture that may prolong the life of the patient vs not doing anything at all.

The best chances are usaully an integrated approach of both conventional and holistic therapies.

Holistic treatment is just another option that may be of help.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What sad news! Please know that while it doesn't make it any easier to hear such a diagnosis, there are way too many of us who have received similar awful news - and we share your hurt! I lost my Belle to lymphosarcoma almost 2 years ago and know the heartache you are having - enjoy your beautiful boy, keep him comfortable, take pictures, and cherish your memories. Sending golden positive thoughts!
Fidele


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

We started Tramadol and Prednisone today. I hope he starts feeling better. He ate great all weekend. That's always a good sign. Thanks again to everyone. It is a huge comfort to know the forum is here to listen (or read) when I feel like venting.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am really really sorry.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Bear. He is quite a stately fellow! You and Bear are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

MUTHA!!!!!!!!! I HATE this........I know how you are feeling, I just lost my 10 year old to cancer of the spleen in November - and I didnt know until it was too late, I had about 5 minutes with him before he went in to surgery followed by 4 days in the hospital and then he was gone.....never said goodbye - 

I am sooooooooooooooooo glad Bear will be home with you for his last few months but you know, he could make it a lot longer - 

He looks so cute on the floor in your pic, it kills me.......

Someone mentioned the Hollistic approach, I did a lot of reading on that and bought a bunch of herbal vitamins and read a lot about how raw meat mixed with raw eggs. and veggies was really really good for longevity when it comes to cancer - also that any carbs fed the cancer so your normal dog food probably wouldnt be a good idea......plus he'll likely eat meat!!!

There are specific vitamins , I will try to find what I found out and send to you - I read all over, not just some fly-by-night site that there were dogs that lasted over a year on special diets and herbal remedies - I was willing to try anything, Im no expert but just want to offer you some hope.....

((hugs)) to you and Bear......


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about Bear's illness. Cancer also took our first Golden. It seems so prevalent and I wonder sometimes why that's the case.

Enjoy your time with him and enjoy spoiling him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, i have read several times to avoid carbs. A grain free food would be a big help. 

When my irsh setter, boots was diagnosed with bone cancer about 3 months after his 12th birthday, it was a very agressive kind ad we were told we had 3 choices. Have the leg mputated that day, wait aand by the end of the week he would most likelynot be eating and not getting around so we could bring himi in to be sent to the bridge, or do nothing.

our hearts are saying ampatoe. But our brains said he was almost 12 1/2, he had arthritis in his shoulder on that side, the cancer could have already spread and his last few days would be in pain from amputation. We decided to give him a few fun fun filled days and then let him go.

However, those few days turned into exactly 10 weeks. I took himn fishing every dayand he tried to catch shore birds, he swam, he cahsed and pawed at crabs in shallow water, he even pounced on and killed a flounder i realease (it was to small.) at that time (97) i did not know about the cancer feeding on carbs, but it would have made no difference . We let him have everything he loved. He had such a sweet tooth and what ever we had for dessert, so did he. I made him banana splits, strawberry shortcake, apple pie with ice cream, brownies, dishes of ice cream. He also lved furits and veggies and he had all the tossed salad, veggies, melon he wanted. We packed a lot of living into those 3 weeks . Anytime a dog is terminal i tell the "parents" live each day to the fullest. Break the rules if it makes yourdog happy. I would not change one thing i did with boots. 

We went fishing on july8 as alwas, but i noted he didn' spend as much time in the water. He next moring he went to get on he sofa and he fell. There was a hardness in his shoulder, just like in his rear leg. I knew it was in his shoulder and in a couple of days he would not be able to walk. I could have kept him a few more days, but i let him go that day so that he had great quality of life to the ry end.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> MUTHA!!!!!!!!! I HATE this........I know how you are feeling, I just lost my 10 year old to cancer of the spleen in November - and I didnt know until it was too late, I had about 5 minutes with him before he went in to surgery followed by 4 days in the hospital and then he was gone.....never said goodbye -
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo glad Bear will be home with you for his last few months but you know, he could make it a lot longer -
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I had no idea about the carbs. 


Bear is doing well. We started the meds and no change. Does it take a while for the prednisone to start working???????


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

{{{Bear and family}}} Sending my love and thoughts! Have been there with my boy Bub (passed in May 2007) and it's very hard knowing you have limited time with your best friend but I hope it helps knowing that he is home with you. This time is a time that you will always cherish, and a chance to love Bear like you've never loved him before. We had 4 months with Bub after his diagnosis, enough to give him a prime rib b-day dinner, and up until the day before he died, he was excited to go for his after work walk. His body faded but his spirit never died! All the best as you enter this stage with your beautiful Bear!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Bears diagnosis. Bear is a beautiful boy! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> If conventional therapies such as chemo, radiation or surgery are not an option, Holistic vets can offer supportive care in the form of herbal rememdies, vitamins, diet or accupuncture that may prolong the life of the patient vs not doing anything at all.
> 
> The best chances are usaully an integrated approach of both conventional and holistic therapies.
> 
> Holistic treatment is just another option that may be of help.


 Thank you for the information, I just never heard of it before.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

This is part of a quote from 3Goldens:

When my irsh setter, boots was diagnosed with bone cancer about 3 months after his 12th birthday, it was a very agressive kind ad we were told we had 3 choices. Have the leg mputated that day, wait aand by the end of the week he would most likelynot be eating and not getting around so we could bring himi in to be sent to the bridge, or do nothing.

our hearts are saying ampatoe. But our brains said he was almost 12 1/2, he had arthritis in his shoulder on that side, the cancer could have already spread and his last few days would be in pain from amputation. We decided to give him a few fun fun filled days and then let him go.

However, those few days turned into exactly 10 weeks. I took himn fishing every dayand he tried to catch shore birds, he swam, he cahsed and pawed at crabs in shallow water, he even pounced on and killed a flounder i realease (it was to small.) at that time (97) i did not know about the cancer feeding on carbs, but it would have made no difference . We let him have everything he loved. He had such a sweet tooth and what ever we had for dessert, so did he. I made him banana splits, strawberry shortcake, apple pie with ice cream, brownies, dishes of ice cream. He also lved furits and veggies and he had all the tossed salad, veggies, melon he wanted. We packed a lot of living into those 3 weeks . Anytime a dog is terminal i tell the "parents" live each day to the fullest. Break the rules if it makes yourdog happy. I would not change one thing i did with boots. 

We went fishing on july8 as alwas, but i noted he didn' spend as much time in the water. He next moring he went to get on he sofa and he fell. There was a hardness in his shoulder, just like in his rear leg. I knew it was in his shoulder and in a couple of days he would not be able to walk. I could have kept him a few more days, but i let him go that day so that he had great quality of life to the ry end.[/QUOTE]

A&J's response:

What a beautiful story! I hope my partner treats me that well when it's my turn to head to the Bridge! Thanks so much for sharing--that is such an uplifting story!

Sbechtold--the prednisone will take a bit of time to kick in. We just had Atticus on the stuff for some allergies and it took awhile for us to notice any change in him; in this case, it was increased urination. But the stuff worked.

Bear is such a beautiful pup. While the prognosis sucks big-time--you're lucky in that you have several months, if not more, to spend some really quality time with Bear. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for you and Bear*

I am praying for you and Bear.
My rescued Golden Retriever Girl, Smooch, is 9 years old, too!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> This is part of a quote from 3Goldens:
> 
> When my irsh setter, boots was diagnosed with bone cancer about 3 months after his 12th birthday, it was a very agressive kind ad we were told we had 3 choices. Have the leg mputated that day, wait aand by the end of the week he would most likelynot be eating and not getting around so we could bring himi in to be sent to the bridge, or do nothing.
> 
> ...


A&J's response:

What a beautiful story! I hope my partner treats me that well when it's my turn to head to the Bridge! Thanks so much for sharing--that is such an uplifting story!

Sbechtold--the prednisone will take a bit of time to kick in. We just had Atticus on the stuff for some allergies and it took awhile for us to notice any change in him; in this case, it was increased urination. But the stuff worked.

Bear is such a beautiful pup. While the prognosis sucks big-time--you're lucky in that you have several months, if not more, to spend some really quality time with Bear. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!

SJ


sbechtold:

Thanks. I shared the story with my husband. He loved it. He loves bear as much as I do. I think we are still in shock. 

I am still waiting for the Prednisone to work some magic. He seems so fragile. He has lost so much weight. We are feeding him as much as he can eat, but he is not gaining.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

He seems to be getting weaker by the day. The vet cannot give him anymore relief. He is still eating, but just so weak.

I hate this. I hate this. I hate this.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

sbechtold said:


> He seems to be getting weaker by the day. The vet cannot give him anymore relief. He is still eating, but just so weak.
> 
> I hate this. I hate this. I hate this.


I hate this for you!! So much, please know that.......Ive been thinking of Bear - try the raw hamburger meat with veggies.....might give him some energy and he'll eat more - 

Im so sorry - I wish there was something I could do.......

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!11

xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

The vet wants to take him off the prednisone to see if he starts to feel better. He has taken a turn for the worst since he started taking the meds. 

:crossfing Keeping my finger crossed. They said 3 months. The way he is going he won't make 3 weeks.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

going through the same thing with our boomer-sounds like hemangiasarcoma. my thoughts and prayers are with you. cancer sucks!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for what you and Bear are enduring. Sometimes, prednisone makes a dog feel very ill, so taking him off for a few days may make him feel more like himself. Try satin balls to help his appetite (you may have to google the recipe....can't find mine) and keep up his strength. Your handsome boy will let you know when he's had enough. You love him, so you'll listen to his message. Wishing everyone involved in Bear's care peace and strength for the days ahead.....


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bear. Last January we got the same news about our 8 1/2 year old golden. It was devastating. I wish you both well. 

Karen


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it my imagination, does he look sad?

We told our human children today. We spent the whole morning crying and trying to explain the unexplainable.

We are on borrowed time now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe Bear senses that you are sad and upset, and that worries him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> I am so sorry for what you and Bear are enduring. Sometimes, prednisone makes a dog feel very ill, so taking him off for a few days may make him feel more like himself. Try satin balls to help his appetite (you may have to google the recipe....can't find mine) and keep up his strength. Your handsome boy will let you know when he's had enough. You love him, so you'll listen to his message. Wishing everyone involved in Bear's care peace and strength for the days ahead.....


Here is the satin ball recipe....http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm It is a complete diet and really helps with appetite and puts the weight on.
Also, it's so true they can pick up the slightest nuances of our emotions. Give him lots of love and try, as hard as it is, to live in the moment with him.... and FOR him. Hugs to you.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree, they do pick up on it - BE STRONG FOR BEAR!!!! Just love the little guy - and he definetely could surprise you and go on for a while!!! God I hope!!!

I wish I could just hug him! He really is a beautiful goldie - 

Definetely with the raw hamburger meat - not too sure about all the bread though, they say the carbs feed the cancer (again, no expert here) but I read very extensively on the subject as I was expecting to keep G alive as long as I could!!!

And agree will keep weight up, which will become the challenge.....

Just love him like you always have - Im so sorry for you guys.....

I can't stop thinking of you guys - I know how much it hurts.......so sorry....


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your Bear. I am going through the same thing right now with my June. I know the pain that you and your family are going through right now. I have come to realize that my June is not going to be with me for to much longer and so i have been doing all of her favorite things with her. We have been going to the pet stores, we were playing in all the snow today and also sliding on the ice. June has been on the Predison since Monday and that has kept her with us for this long. All the vets that we had seen so far had told me that June would not make it to Friday, well she has and she is still chewing on her bones and playing. She also lost her appitate and i have been feeding her Chicken Beans Rice and Pumpkin. She loves it and has been eating it up like crazy. June is sick like Bear and for the first few days i did nothing but cry and she did pick up on that. She just layed around with me however now that we are up and playing she is back to her happy self. I am sorry to hear about Bear but you just love him and hug him and spoil him to the best of you abililty. He has lived a great life with you and he is a happy dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bear is beautiful. I'm so sorry for this diagnosis.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cancer sucks! I hate it, hate it, hate it!

Hugs for you and Bear - he is *so* gorgeous.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for you and Bear*

Praying for you and Bear and all the others here stricken with this disease.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried the raw hamburger. He was not interested, so I offered him our dinner (pot roast). He loved it. I have been spoiling him and it is making it easier on him and me. He is enjoying the extra indulgences. I am having a hard time with how fragile he looks. He wobbles when he stands and has been falling on the outside stairs.

He has started to give up his favorite hobbies. Following me around the house and car rides.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry...it is such a difficult thing to go through...I went through the same thing with my golden girl Sandy, but I would not ever give up the time I had with her, no matter how things turned out in the end. She was a joy and the best dog in the world, as I know your Bear is to you. Just love him and spoil him for the time you have left with him. Continue to make him happy and comfortable. Let him know that you are ok. He love you and worries about you...I know it. My prayers are with you all. In times like this I think of the Garth Brooks song "The Dance" I am so sorry for your pain. Love, Amy


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry...Bear will tell you when it's his time...take lots of pics and enjoy each and every moment you have with him...may you find courage,strength and peace in the coming days...(( cyber hugs))


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this with Bear, my heart is breaking with you and your family. The only consolation, if there is any, is that you are loving Bear with your whole being and when he is ready, he will leave his earthly body knowing how much you loved him. (((hugs)))


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it my imagination, does he look sad?

"We told our human children today. We spent the whole morning crying and trying to explain the unexplainable.

We are on borrowed time now."

Such a hard thing to deal with.
I don't know about the sad - I just think he looks gorgeous and cuddly! Bear is a good name for him - Teddy Bear I'm sure.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Hugs to Bear - eat all the pot roast you can - you go little buddy!!! Ive been thinking of him and hope he is feeling ok - 

and hugs to you - I know what you are going through......hang in there

xoxoxox


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Today is a sad day. We lost Bear. We were supposed to have three months. We did not even have three weeks. It was hard to watch such a big beautiful dog disintegrate. The house will not be the same without him. Our family will miss you Bear.







 

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal love leaves a memory no one can steal.​


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you had to lose your Bear. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bear. Godspeed Sweet Boy


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost Bear. He sure was a handsome boy and he went knowing how much you all loved him. It is the hardest thing to have to go through and I'm sending hugs your way. R.I.P sweet Bear.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, my heart is breaking for you. I'm sorry you didn't have more time with your sweetheart. I hope the memories of happy times with Bear will bring you some measure of comfort. Godspeed and run free at the Bridge, big guy. I will light a candle to help you find your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Many hugs and prayers for your healing and strength. Godspeed sweet boy. I'm going to light a candle for him.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart is so saddened for you, as I am reading of your loss of your handsome Bear. I am so very sorry.....rest in peace Bear...and God Speed to your forever life at the Bridge, where there is no more pain.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending care and condolences from Maine- very sorry to hear about your Bear. I love the pictures of him; he looks like a friendly funny boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bear, Im sorry you didnt have more time with him. My prayers are with you. Know that Bear is feeling all better now. My heart breaks for you though......


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear the loss of you beautiful boy Bear. I understand what you are going though and the dificult time you are having. June and Bear are now together. My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry that Bear has gone to the Rainbow Bridge, He was such a beautiful boy! RIP Handsome Bear.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the support. It has been a tough few weeks. 

Everyone here has helped ease the pain. I would have never thought to feed Bear Pot Roast. He loved all the extra indulgences. It gave him the strength to stay with us a few extra days. 


Thank you 
Thank you 
Thank you


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. Bear was such a gorgeous guy. If it could possibly make you feel any better I treasure Meggie 's "Cure Canine Cancer" dog tag I bought her through Morris Animal Foundation and I know when her time comes it will be something I will wear myself. Not only is it a wonderful reminder of your sweet friend, it contributes to the cause. http://www.morrisanimalfoundation.org/special-campaigns/lucky-pets


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> I am so, so sorry. Bear was such a gorgeous guy. If it could possibly make you feel any better I treasure Meggie 's "Cure Canine Cancer" dog tag I bought her through Morris Animal Foundation and I know when her time comes it will be something I will wear myself. Not only is it a wonderful reminder of your sweet friend, it contributes to the cause. http://www.morrisanimalfoundation.org/special-campaigns/lucky-pets


Great idea.

I can't believe how many of of have lost our goldens to cancer. It makes me so sad.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bear, he was a very handsome boy. You will always have his memories in your heart.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I just noticed your post today. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Bear. I wish you peace and many fond memories.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a beautiful fellow Bear was. So sorry that he is no longer with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of Bear. He was a very handsome boy and know that you gave him the happiest last days spoiling him and giving him tons of love. Try to remember the good times and not the last days of sadness. He is now in no pain running at the bridge with all of our pups until that day you can be together again. He is still with you in your heart and your memories. Run Free sweet boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Bear was a beautiful cuddly looking boy who was dearly loved.
I am so sorry for all of you whose beloved goldens are fighting the hated cancer. It sucks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost Bear. He was a beautiful boy, and obviously well-loved.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss   I haven't gone through losing a fur-kid, so I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is. I do know though, that when the time does come, there is a whole community here who will hold me up, just as we will do for you...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. He was a beautiful boy! 
RIP sweet Bear!


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My sweet 8 year old left us last year on the 16th. Even after a year and a new puppy, it is hard. One thing that did make me feel better was that 2 weeks after Amber passed away, it was my son's 16th b-day. While putting together a picture collage for him, I was comforted by ALL of the things Amber had enjoyed with us during her 8 years....camping with the neighborhood, holidays at both grandma's, beach vacations, silly dress-up days when the kids were little, etc... I realized that she surely knew how much she was loved and how she was always with us. I made a small collage frame of some of the cutest pics of her with the kids. It sits in our family room and within a few months I could actually sit in there without crying. The memories will be wonderful, but the emptiness will take time.

You and Bear are in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> So sorry for your loss   I haven't gone through losing a fur-kid, so I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is. I do know though, that when the time does come, there is a whole community here who will hold me up, just as we will do for you...


 
I have to agree. The community helped me through the toughest days. 

Thanks again.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bear, and saddened that you could not have had more time with your special boy.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Bear


----------

